# High-End Kit for Beginners



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.jantzen-audio.com/download/ATR High-End Kit_v1.pdf

State of the art drivers from Audio Technology and Raidho

The basic characteristic of this construction is transparency above all. A seamless integration of drivers provides enhanced insight into the music and the bass reaching down to 40 Hz delivers a solid foundation for any source material. The ATR kit provides an efficiency of 87 dB/1W/1m for the two-way system and 91 dB for the 2½-way system. Cabinet dimensions are 23 x 34 x 56 cm (W x D x H). Read details below. The kits include all drivers and crossover components for two speakers, either with Jantzen Audio Cross-Caps capacitors or audiophile Superior Z-Cap capacitors, thus 4 versions are available.
Read about it below !

There are a lot of "Tips" on building speakers in general here !


http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/AT-R.htm


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Other kits

http://www.jantzen-audio.com/html/kits.html


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

Lets compromise - A Partial High-End Kit for begineers   

AudioTechnology - good
The tweeter = meh


----------

